# 2007 Gmc Sierra Z71



## GMCSIERRA (Jul 16, 2014)

Our family is excited to get start camping in a 299TBH, but before we make the purchase I want to make sure that my 2007 GMC Sierra Z71 can tow the 6,347 lb dry weight that Keystone is advertising. I would hate to buy a new travel trailer and ready to hit the road and be disappointed in having to drive 45 mph to the camp ground or having vehicle issues down the road. I have the 5.3L Engines with a 3.73 rear end and towing capacity of 7,500 lbs so you would think it would be OK, but asking this group of experienced travelers your thoughts?

Does anyone have a 299TBH and tow it with a 1/2 ton pickup? Any recommendations on total weight I might be pulling with it?

Thanks!


----------



## trekmtb (Apr 2, 2014)

GMCSIERRA said:


> Our family is excited to get start camping in a 299TBH, but before we make the purchase I want to make sure that my 2007 GMC Sierra Z71 can tow the 6,347 lb dry weight that Keystone is advertising. I would hate to buy a new travel trailer and ready to hit the road and be disappointed in having to drive 45 mph to the camp ground or having vehicle issues down the road. I have the 5.3L Engines with a 3.73 rear end and towing capacity of 7,500 lbs so you would think it would be OK, but asking this group of experienced travelers your thoughts?
> 
> Does anyone have a 299TBH and tow it with a 1/2 ton pickup? Any recommendations on total weight I might be pulling with it?
> 
> Thanks!


We have the same trailer. We love it. Tow with a 2004 Nissan Titan. It does tow ok. So far the longest trip we have made with it was about 300 miles round trip. It all depends on where you tow and the elevations. Where I am it is fairly flat so no issues. If I was towing regularly in hilly/mountain areas I would definately upgrade to a 3/4 ton truck. I am by no means an experienced traveler as I have only owned this for 4 months. I'm sure some more experienced guys will chime in as well. Good luck on your search.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We have a 2008 Sierra GMC Z71--Towing package, etc. We pull a 2011 210RS , with a dry weight of close to 5000 lbs. , estimated loaded weight of about 6500 lbs. We have enough power--and better handling---than the 98 Ford F150 we had before. We just returned from a 10000 km. trip to Alaska. We had enough power on the steep grades--but we did not set the world on fire either. Our traveling companion with a 2500 Duramex Diesel, 6 speed transmission etc. pulling a fifth wheel about the size and weight of trailer you are considering, could definitely out power me on the steep hills.

So when you load your trailer you will be close to the max. capacity of the 07 GMC. Unless you pull on fairly flat conditions , WITH LITTLE WIND !! (always a factor) You would probably want a bigger truck. Just my observation--I'm certainly no expert!!!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a 2006 GMC Sierra, Ext Cab,4wd, Z71 5.3 Aluminum Block, 4.10 gears and pull a 23rs. When we are fully loaded with passengers, wood, coolers etc...we have a combined weight of 12,800 lbs. We do okay when we are not bucking a wind, with the wind we struggle. Also hills can be a challenge. When we first got the camper, I had 3.42 gears...I could barely get the camper home. While pulling I run at about 3,000 rpms at 60-65 mph, and get around 9 mpg.
Assuming that you have the classic body style, gut feeling is that you will not be happy with the combination. I feel that I am at the limit with the 23rs.
bbwb


----------



## GMCSIERRA (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks all for the feedback! I appreciate your input and experience.


----------



## Kampy4life (Jun 8, 2014)

Just my 2 cents here, the 5.3 motor is like the old 5.7 chevy they will pull and run all day. We have family members that pull a 30 foot jayco weights about the same maybe even a little higher and he is able to run right with us. The 5.3 likes to turn RPMS so I would not worry about that. Before we changed tow vehicles we had an 03 suburban same motor and gear. I would not use the tow haul mode and just run in regular drive not overdrive. The problem that I see is the same a family member had, the WD hitch. They went with equalizer 1,000 bars and the difference was night and day. I think weight wise you are near the max no question, but properly set up I would take your combo up and over the Rockies. As a matter of fact we have went all the way to Washington state together, and do we slow on the hills yes. Will a bigger truck with a diesel solve this, yes for this combo. Then you get the belief that your 3/4 ton like others can tow more and then you go bigger camper. Then I see them diesel chugging up the Rockies and we can and have passed them going up hills. Just my thoughts happy camping


----------



## GMCSIERRA (Jul 16, 2014)

Any recommendation for brand or type of equilizer bars? Getting the proper set up from the beginning is probably the best start. Thanks!


----------

